# E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu



## wannabefishing (10. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich benötige mal euer Expertenwissen |wavey:

Ich habe ein Alu-Kanu (Kanadier) von Osagian, das 15ft Modell.
Bislang habe ich es mit Stechpaddel gefahren. Nun möchte ich gern einen Elektromotor nachrüsten. Ich nutze das Kanu auf einem See/ Talsperre und möchte damit schleppen. 

Ich möchte einen Motor, der stufenlos zu regulieren ist, eine ausreichende Leistung zum Schleppen bietet und nicht nach kurzer Zeit seinen Geist aufgibt. 

Klar ist, das ich mir wohl eine Befestigung fürs Heck noch beschaffen oder basteln muss, aber worauf muss ich noch achten? Akkus, Kabel, Lademöglichkeit usw?

Wichtig wäre mir noch, dass ich das ganze nicht ständig im Boot lasse, es sollte also für mich als Frau auch ohne Krafttraining  tragbar sein.

Preislich wäre es toll, wenn ich nicht gleich die 600€ Grenze überschreite.

Wahlweise kennt jemand im Ruhrgebiet einen Laden der mich ordentlich berät, am besten noch mit fairen Angeboten?

Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar, falls jemand was passendes verkaufen möchte, bin ich auch interessiert.

ich freue mich auf eure Tipps #6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Uuuuiii - ich würde etwas mit Ausleger basteln: wenn du einfach den Motor hinten dran machst und damit lenkst, kann das arg wackelig werden. Ich habe mal gesehen, wie jemand mit einem klitzekleinen Benzin-Quirl sein Kanu umgekippt hat. (Keine Ahnung wie groß die Gefahr bei Elektro ist)

Ich habe mir mal so einen aufblasbare Ponton von so einem Wasserfahrrad gekauft und mit 2 Querstreben montiert. Ging mir um Stabilität als mein Junior noch klein war:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/29566614@N00/24525055

Bei einem Kanu brauchst meiner Meinung nach keinen Riesenmotor, ist wohl eher eine Frage der Batteriekapa, die du mitschleppst. Zudem riecht Alurumpf plus Strom (Batterien, Kabelgedöns usw) einfach nach Ärger... da würde ich auf professionelle Installation achten.


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Ich fahre auch ein Angelkanu ein Fiji-Sola, habe einen 34lb Motor, das reicht vollkommen aus und schont die Batterie, da hab ich eine Optima Bluetop.
An den meisten Talsperren muss die Batterie so verstaut sein, dass sie beim kentern nicht raus fällt. Habe einen Seitenspiegel gebaut, an dem der Motor sicher hängt...mein Motor hatte ein zu kurzes Kabel, dass hat mir der örtliche Elektriker preisgünstig verlängert...
Grüße Spaßfischer 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (10. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Ich habe an mein Kanu auch mal spaßenshalber einen 30er E-Motor, am selbstgebauten Seitenspiegel, angebaut. 
Also an meinem Kanu geht das gar nicht. 
Das Kanu fährt nur versetzt, kommt nicht in fahrt. Das einzige was ging war, wenn man auf der anderen Seite mit gepaddelt hat.


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Kannst bei Youtube mal angel Kanu eingeben, das erste Video mit Jan Lock...
@zokker: ist bei mir überhaupt kein Problem, das Boot flitzt über das Wasser ohne Probleme 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Meine Mittelkonsole 






Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## wannabefishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten, das macht mir doch Hoffnung. 

@Spaßfischer: Hast Du vielleicht mal ein Foto von deiner Motorbefestigung? Und welchen Motor hast du?


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Rhino vx 34 bin auch schon den 54er an meinem Boot gefahren... Aber kein Unterschied.
Seitenspiegel ist eine multiplex Edelstahl Kombination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Hi!
Mit E-Motoren an Kanus kenne ich mich garnicht aus - mit Verbrennern am Kanu schon.. .
Mit dem Seitenspiegel von Spaßfischer ist, je nach Kanu, ein 2,3PS Honda gut fahrbar.
Sehr viel besser ist die Idee von Raubfisch-Fan mit dem Seitenschwimmer - dann hast Du eine Proa, und wenn Du denn möchtest, ein Sonnendeck.. .
Für dein Boot sind 34Lbs mit Sicherheit ausreichend!
Mit Minnkota habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.. .
Petri

PS: Weiß denn jemand wo man diese Schwimmer vom Seabike noch bekommt?


----------



## wannabefishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*

Super, Danke.

Sag mal, die Motorbefestigung ist mit dem Boot fest verbunden, oder? Ich überlege ja noch, ob ich meine wenn es soweit ist, fest verbinde, oder "mobil" halte, also so dass ich sie bei Nichtgebrauch abmontieren kann.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*



wannabefishing schrieb:


> Super, Danke.
> 
> Sag mal, die Motorbefestigung ist mit dem Boot fest verbunden, oder? Ich überlege ja noch, ob ich meine wenn es soweit ist, fest verbinde, oder "mobil" halte, also so dass ich sie bei Nichtgebrauch abmontieren kann.



Das kann man auch problemlos machen, aber um eingeklebte Sockel kommt man wohl nicht herum.
Bei mir wird alles von 12er Muttern zusammengehalten.
Petri

PS: Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal eine Motorhalterung gesehen habe die sozusagen "eingespreizt" wurde. Die stütze sich an den Bordwänden ab und war käuflich zu erwerben.. .


----------



## wannabefishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: E-Motor Empfehlung für Kanu*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das kann man auch problemlos machen, aber um eingeklebte Sockel kommt man wohl nicht herum.
> Bei mir wird alles von 12er Muttern zusammengehalten.
> Petri
> 
> PS: Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal eine Motorhalterung gesehen habe die sozusagen "eingespreizt" wurde. Die stütze sich an den Bordwänden ab und war käuflich zu erwerben.. .




#6 
Das klingt gut, eingeklebte Sockel wären kein Problem, nur das komplette Brett will ich wahrscheinlich nicht mitnehmen wenn ich mal "nur" paddel.
Eingepreizt ist auch ne feine Idee...


----------

